# Vaccinarsi (1ma dose) ha ancora senso oggi?



## galianivatene (3 Ottobre 2022)

Cari fratelli di tifo, mi piacerebbe conoscere la vostra opinione.
Dopo oltre due anni in Cina, mi sto preparando a tornare per qualche settimana in Italia, passando anche per altre tappe intermedie (Giappone, Corea, Taiwan). Il mio lavoro e stile di vita mi espone al contatto, diretto ed indiretto, con molte persone.

Ho un dubbio abbastanza assillante. Io finora non ho
fatto nessuna dose, di nessuno dei vaccini anti-covid. Ho meno di 40 anni e godo di ottima salute (ringraziando Iddio).

Ha ancora senso fare il vaccino, o tutto sommato con Omicron e senza green pass e restrizioni (che io trovavo e trovo ridicole) si può pensare di correre il rischio di prenderlo (tanto anche col vaccino lo prendi lo stesso) e guarire naturalmente?
Non vorrei con questo topic suscitare flame, né sono alla ricerca qui di un consulto medico/specialistico o definitivo, ma solo della vostra opinione o esperienze, visto che io personalmente non ne ho -ad oggi- e se ricerco su internet è veramente difficile (specie in lingua italiana, qualcosa di più interessante in inglese si trova e se volete lo condivido) trovare resoconti e opinioni diverse dal “vaccinati o soccombi”.

Mi piacerebbe sapere, ad esempio, se qualcuno di voi o dei vostri amici ha preso Omicron da non vaccinaro/guarito e come lo ha passato.

Grazie a chiunque voglia dire la sua.


----------



## pazzomania (3 Ottobre 2022)

galianivatene ha scritto:


> Cari fratelli di tifo, mi piacerebbe conoscere la vostra opinione.
> Dopo oltre due anni in Cina, mi sto preparando a tornare per qualche settimana in Italia, passando anche per altre tappe intermedie (Giappone, Corea, Taiwan). Il mio lavoro e stile di vita mi espone al contatto, diretto ed indiretto, con molte persone.
> 
> Ho un dubbio abbastanza assillante. Io finora non ho
> ...



A livello assoluto credo che alla tua età sia trascurabile la differenza statistica, del vaccinarsi oppure no.
A livello personale, dipende da cosa ti fa più paura, se il vaccino o la malattia.

Al tuo posto, ad oggi non lo farei.
Ma se ti senti più tranquillo a farlo, lo fai.
Siamo tutti vivi anche noi.

Io ne ho fatti 3, ma il covid l' ho preso comunque, senza quasi accorgermi, l' ho saputo solo perchè la mia ragazza tridosata è stata parecchio male.

Credo sia molto personale, ad oggi, dato che non è più un' emergenza.

Ormai è talmente virulento che lo prendi al 99,9999 % a meno di fare l' eremita.


----------



## enigmistic02 (3 Ottobre 2022)

galianivatene ha scritto:


> Cari fratelli di tifo, mi piacerebbe conoscere la vostra opinione.
> Dopo oltre due anni in Cina, mi sto preparando a tornare per qualche settimana in Italia, passando anche per altre tappe intermedie (Giappone, Corea, Taiwan). Il mio lavoro e stile di vita mi espone al contatto, diretto ed indiretto, con molte persone.
> 
> Ho un dubbio abbastanza assillante. Io finora non ho
> ...


Non solo non ha mai avuto senso farlo, ma può essere potenzialmente pericoloso per il tuo sistema immunitario.


----------



## varvez (3 Ottobre 2022)

galianivatene ha scritto:


> Cari fratelli di tifo, mi piacerebbe conoscere la vostra opinione.
> Dopo oltre due anni in Cina, mi sto preparando a tornare per qualche settimana in Italia, passando anche per altre tappe intermedie (Giappone, Corea, Taiwan). Il mio lavoro e stile di vita mi espone al contatto, diretto ed indiretto, con molte persone.
> 
> Ho un dubbio abbastanza assillante. Io finora non ho
> ...


Non lo ha mai avuto, figuriamoci adesso.


----------



## Miro (3 Ottobre 2022)

galianivatene ha scritto:


> Cari fratelli di tifo, mi piacerebbe conoscere la vostra opinione.
> Dopo oltre due anni in Cina, mi sto preparando a tornare per qualche settimana in Italia, passando anche per altre tappe intermedie (Giappone, Corea, Taiwan). Il mio lavoro e stile di vita mi espone al contatto, diretto ed indiretto, con molte persone.
> 
> Ho un dubbio abbastanza assillante. Io finora non ho
> ...



Credo che la domanda da farsi sia piuttosto, desumendo che dopo questo periodo tornerai in Cina, se ti chiederanno prova di esserti vaccinato. Non so come funzioni ora, ma da quanto ricordo la Cina è ancora inaccessibile agli stranieri salvo particolari condizioni. Sul quesito medico non so dirti, io ho fatto le 3 dosi ma non l'ho mai preso.


----------



## galianivatene (3 Ottobre 2022)

Miro ha scritto:


> Credo che la domanda da farsi sia piuttosto, desumendo che dopo questo periodo tornerai in Cina, se ti chiederanno prova di esserti vaccinato. Non so come funzioni ora, ma da quanto ricordo la Cina è ancora inaccessibile agli stranieri salvo particolari condizioni. Sul quesito medico non so dirti, io ho fatto le 3 dosi ma non l'ho mai preso.


sì, questo è vero, ma ultimamente hanno eliminato molti di tali requisiti per chi ha già un permesso di soggiorno, e sembra che il vaccino non sia (più) tra questi. Altrimenti, come desumi correttamente, non avrei molta scelta.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (3 Ottobre 2022)

galianivatene ha scritto:


> Cari fratelli di tifo, mi piacerebbe conoscere la vostra opinione.
> Dopo oltre due anni in Cina, mi sto preparando a tornare per qualche settimana in Italia, passando anche per altre tappe intermedie (Giappone, Corea, Taiwan). Il mio lavoro e stile di vita mi espone al contatto, diretto ed indiretto, con molte persone.
> 
> Ho un dubbio abbastanza assillante. Io finora non ho
> ...



Se come alcuni di noi hai resistito nei 2 anni peggiori di maggior violenza (non solo quella del virus ma soprattutto quella mediatica e quella "offerta" dai microcefali vaccinati che volevano fare la caccia alle streghe ai non vaccinati), non avrebbe proprio senso farlo ora per una visita/vacanza in Italia. Così come non ha senso la 4° dose per gli under 60.

Io ho preso Omicron a cavallo tra marzo e aprile da NON vaccinato.
A parte un leggero fastidio alla gola e qualche colpo di tosse, dopo 4-5 giorni non avevo già più sintomi e dopo 7 giorni ero già negativo. Non ho preso nulla, solo qualche caramella balsamica e un pò di miele per la gola.

A detta di Draghi, Crisantemo, Bassetto, Gallo, Pregliasco e altri sarei dovuto morire in quanto sovrappeso  
In realtà l'ho superato come fosse una leggera influenza, mentre mia sorella, triplamente vaccinata, l'ha beccato in forma medio-grave e l'ha superato solamente dopo 3 settimane.


----------



## __king george__ (3 Ottobre 2022)

galianivatene ha scritto:


> Cari fratelli di tifo, mi piacerebbe conoscere la vostra opinione.
> Dopo oltre due anni in Cina, mi sto preparando a tornare per qualche settimana in Italia, passando anche per altre tappe intermedie (Giappone, Corea, Taiwan). Il mio lavoro e stile di vita mi espone al contatto, diretto ed indiretto, con molte persone.
> 
> Ho un dubbio abbastanza assillante. Io finora non ho
> ...


ti darò l'unico consiglio realmente valido a mio avviso,che poi è lo stesso che ti darei se tu avessi detto che ti f a male un piede,che hai una macchia sul corpo etc

il consiglio è: senti il parere di un medico (di cui ti fidi e magari possibilmente bravo)


----------



## __king george__ (3 Ottobre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Se come alcuni di noi hai resistito nei 2 anni peggiori di maggior violenza (non solo quella del virus ma soprattutto quella mediatica e quella "offerta" dai microcefali vaccinati che volevano fare la caccia alle streghe ai non vaccinati), non avrebbe proprio senso farlo ora per una visita/vacanza in Italia. Così come non ha senso la 4° dose per gli under 60.
> 
> Io ho preso Omicron a cavallo tra marzo e aprile da NON vaccinato.
> A parte un leggero fastidio alla gola e qualche colpo di tosse, dopo 4-5 giorni non avevo già più sintomi e dopo 7 giorni ero già negativo. Non ho preso nulla, solo qualche caramella balsamica e un pò di miele per la gola.
> ...


omicron anche lei?


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (3 Ottobre 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> omicron anche lei?



Si, omicron, anche se con medio-grave non intendo all'ospedale, intubata e ossigenata, ma continuamente monitorata giornalmente dal medico di base per via di problemi respiratori (nonostante una saturazione nella norma), tosse da oltretomba e stanchezza estrema che le impediva persino di reggersi in piedi per andare in bagno o lavarsi i denti.


----------



## __king george__ (3 Ottobre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Si, omicron, anche se con medio-grave non intendo all'ospedale, intubata e ossigenata, ma continuamente monitorata giornalmente dal medico di base per via di problemi respiratori (nonostante una saturazione nella norma), tosse da oltretomba e stanchezza estrema che le impediva persino di reggersi in piedi per andare in bagno o lavarsi i denti.


azz pesante..


----------



## galianivatene (3 Ottobre 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> ti darò l'unico consiglio realmente valido a mio avviso,che poi è lo stesso che ti darei se tu avessi detto che ti f a male un piede,che hai una macchia sul corpo etc
> 
> il consiglio è: senti il parere di un medico (di cui ti fidi e magari possibilmente bravo)


è il consiglio che darei anche io a me stesso o ad altri, per qualsiasi questione riguardante la salute. 

Però nel caso specifico non è semplice, non sempre ho visto medici dare consigli spassionati, quanto più ripetere la “parte” che gli è stata attribuita. 
Il problema è che non sempre il consiglio medico che è buono per te, lo è anche per la collettività, e viceversa, specie quando si parla di vaccinazioni di massa, che è un argomento diverso dal problema medico tout court (dolore al piede, macchia sul corpo), in quanto ha una componente politica e di gestione sociale. 

L’obiettivo spesso è di perseguire l’ottimo collettivo (far vaccinare tutti, per questioni di immunità di gregge o minimizzazione ospedalizzazioni), anche a detrimento della prospettiva individuale, ovvero del particolare profilo rischio/beneficio di una persona. 

Questo è quanto è successo nel periodo più duro della pandemia in occidente, e la logica -discutibile- del green pass… 

O anche quanto succedeva qui in Cina, dove tutti correvano a vaccinarsi contro qualcosa che difficilmente rappresentava una minaccia reale per il singolo individuo, viste le politiche di contenimento messe in atto, e la limitata (oltre che dubbia) protezione nel tempo del vaccino offerto. 
Eppure scommetto che 99/100 medici avrebbero consigliato comunque il vaccino, come infatti facevano.


----------



## claudiop77 (3 Ottobre 2022)

galianivatene ha scritto:


> Cari fratelli di tifo, mi piacerebbe conoscere la vostra opinione.
> Dopo oltre due anni in Cina, mi sto preparando a tornare per qualche settimana in Italia, passando anche per altre tappe intermedie (Giappone, Corea, Taiwan). Il mio lavoro e stile di vita mi espone al contatto, diretto ed indiretto, con molte persone.
> 
> Ho un dubbio abbastanza assillante. Io finora non ho
> ...


Di amici conoscenti più o meno della tua età, nessuno di quelli che lo ha preso ultimamente da non vaccinato ha avuto problemi seri, per qualcuno è stato come una brutta influenza ma niente di più.

Con il virus 2020 invece la moglie di un mio amico è stata parecchio male, l'ossigenazione era calata, per fortuna dopo l'intervento dell'Usca con delle cure (credo anche cortisone tra le altre cose) è iniziato il miglioramento.

Però il virus non è più quello lì.
Un soggetto sano della tua età dubito rischi di avere più di una grossa influenza.
E tra l'altro il vaccino ha effetti molto limitati e poco duraturi e ti espone alla possibilità di avere eventi avversi anche gravi.


----------



## Swaitak (3 Ottobre 2022)

galianivatene ha scritto:


> Cari fratelli di tifo, mi piacerebbe conoscere la vostra opinione.
> Dopo oltre due anni in Cina, mi sto preparando a tornare per qualche settimana in Italia, passando anche per altre tappe intermedie (Giappone, Corea, Taiwan). Il mio lavoro e stile di vita mi espone al contatto, diretto ed indiretto, con molte persone.
> 
> Ho un dubbio abbastanza assillante. Io finora non ho
> ...


essendo il vaccino basato sulla prima versione del virus, penso proprio che nella tua situazione non lo farei.
Una cosa da non sottovalutare sono gli effetti collaterali del vaccino che potrebbero metterti ko per qualche giorno durante il tuo viaggio, io ho avuto stanchezza e dolori ossei dopo la prima dose Johnson, e febbre e simil influenza con il booster (quindi mezza dose) del moderna. Questi effetti collaterali sono molto piu frequenti nei giovani, sia Io che mio fratello (20-30 anni) li abbiamo accusati mentre i nostri parenti piu anziani no.
Questa estate penso di aver avuto il covid (non ho fatto tampone), coi sintomi classici di una brutta influenza.


----------



## Trumpusconi (3 Ottobre 2022)

galianivatene ha scritto:


> Cari fratelli di tifo, mi piacerebbe conoscere la vostra opinione.
> Dopo oltre due anni in Cina, mi sto preparando a tornare per qualche settimana in Italia, passando anche per altre tappe intermedie (Giappone, Corea, Taiwan). Il mio lavoro e stile di vita mi espone al contatto, diretto ed indiretto, con molte persone.
> 
> Ho un dubbio abbastanza assillante. Io finora non ho
> ...


Da persona che purtroppo ha avuto a che fare con il covid e ha visto persone con età e stato di salute simile al tuo stare uno straccio e soprattutto passare mesi da zombie dopo aver preso il covid, io ti consiglierei di farlo comunque.
Tra l'altro ora lo fanno insieme all'antinfluenzale, per come la vedo io meglio essere più tranquilli e levarselo di torno.


----------



## Raryof (3 Ottobre 2022)

Più che altro il vaccino contiene proteine spike che non vengono smaltite e rimangono nell'organismo per tutta la vita, girano continuamente e possono arrivare ovunque (compreso il sistema nervoso), è uno dei motivi per cui quando vai a farti 'st'acquetta sperimentale devi firmare e dare il consenso per l'uso del tuo corpo in via sperimentale, eccezzionale, emergenziale ed è anche il motivo per cui cercheranno, A VITA, di ficcare 'sta roba nei vecchietti per farli crepare prima o comunque mantenerli fascia debole, con patologie serie, alzheimer e robe simili in modo che possano comunque non essere né salvati né in salute ma in qualche maniera brucino i risparmiucci che hanno prima di crepare.
Ovviamente è tosta, ogni anno, vaccinare l'intero mondo occidentale, non è la prevenzione del vaccino ma la necessità di utilizzare il covid come strumento per controllare la mente, le situazioni comuni, come ad esempio una premiazione sportiva con la mascherina, dal momento che ti sei abituato a quello il più è fatto, perché da quella situazione si scatena un controllo ulteriore attraverso la tecnologia che sarà sempre più opprimente.
Non farti iniettare nulla, il grosso della gente che si è fatta il vaccino i primi mesi ha aspettato, poi appena ha sentito un minimo di pressione (cioè quando tutti sono andati in massa per concludere il "finto" ciclo vaccinale completo consistente in 2 dosi inutili) ci sono andati e lo hanno fatto, pentendosi pure visto che come si era sempre saputo non avrebbero potuto continuare in eterno e rimaneva una roba sperimentale per innescare il clima di indecisione e finta libertà che vediamo oggi, per innescare la dipendenza delle persone dalla politica propagandistica.
L'anno scorso lo dissi, vediamo nel 2022 cosa ne penseranno quelli che si sono fatti iniettare roba quando nessuno gli chiederà più nulla, anche perché si era capito che ci fosse la necessità di spingere della gente a farsi 'sta roba, anche in maniera crudele, per il semplice gusto di spingersi oltre e cambiare il passo, cambiare l'idea di libertà personale delle persone, come se obbligare la gente potesse significare prevenzione... un applauso a chi ce l'ha fatta ma è solo il primo round di una lunga serie di diavolerie che verranno imposte soprattutto grazie all'uso della tecnologia che sarà sempre più tracciante (loro la chiamano GREEN, il futuro del mondo, come il caro energie, è il costo del GREEN, ricordatevolo sempre quando collegate crisi con guerra e fine guerra = fini crisi... sì sognate pure).
L'obbligo di andare a fare sperimentazione umana è stato il primo passo del green, l'hanno definita igienizzazione del mondo.
La distruzione di tantissime imprese è anch'essa il green che avanza, anche grosse aziende, sempre per il caro energia, costo delle materie prime, è il green.
Le nuove case? dovranno essere green, anche le macchine, anche il pacchetto di insetti che mangeremo in futuro sarà green e costerà la metà del pacco di pasta, ma tutto ciò ha un costo, è la transizione energetica che ce lo richiede, per il bene dell'Ucraina, sia chiaro signori.


----------



## gabri65 (3 Ottobre 2022)

galianivatene ha scritto:


> Cari fratelli di tifo, mi piacerebbe conoscere la vostra opinione.
> Dopo oltre due anni in Cina, mi sto preparando a tornare per qualche settimana in Italia, passando anche per altre tappe intermedie (Giappone, Corea, Taiwan). Il mio lavoro e stile di vita mi espone al contatto, diretto ed indiretto, con molte persone.
> 
> Ho un dubbio abbastanza assillante. Io finora non ho
> ...



Parere assolutamente fuori da ogni ideologia.

Io interrogherei il tuo organismo. Se ti senti una persona in forma, mediamente in salute e con una buona resilienza, non un rottame insomma, io mi fiderei di esso e non lo farei.

Il virus è ormai innocuo a parte casi estremamente patologici, a mio modo di vedere. Magari l'hai preso e non te ne sei nemmeno accorto. Farsi il vaccino diventa probabilmente superfluo, non dannoso, ma comunque sarebbe una cosa artificiale della quale non hai bisogno.

Se invece sei sempre un po' malaticcio, allora magari fallo per scrupolo, ma secondo me a oggi è una forzatura veramente eccessiva.

In tutta questa faccenda, nella mia famiglia (che è bella grande), abbiamo avuto il solo decesso di uno zio, ma aveva già un piede nella fossa, viaggiava con la bombola appresso, pensa te. Un'altra mia zia quasi 80enne l'ha preso, sembrava una influenza pesante e stop. Qualcun altro l'ha preso, febbre e tosse come normali influenze abbastanza leggere. Il resto lo conosco solo dai media. Tre anni di carcerazione e tutto il resto del delirio per 'sta roba mi è sembrato veramente da pazzi criminali, con tutto il rispetto per chi è stato male.


----------



## galianivatene (3 Ottobre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Da persona che purtroppo ha avuto a che fare con il covid e ha visto persone con età e stato di salute simile al tuo stare uno straccio e soprattutto passare mesi da zombie dopo aver preso il covid, io ti consiglierei di farlo comunque.
> Tra l'altro ora lo fanno insieme all'antinfluenzale, per come la vedo io meglio essere più tranquilli e levarselo di torno.


infatti è proprio questa “lotteria” a scatenare il dubbio. Io conosco una signora di oltre 70 anni, con salute non perfetta, farsi omicron da non vaccinata come una semplice e banale influenza, ma poi sento comunque di storie come quelle che riporti tu qui che ammoniscono a non prendere sotto gamba la questione. 

È la parte difficilmente risolvibile di questo “dilemma” ed anche ciò che rende interessante questa carrellata di punti di vista, se presa per quello che è, un generale resoconto di esperienze personali.

Ringrazio tutti!


----------



## Manue (3 Ottobre 2022)

Conosco un sacco di persone che non sono vaccinate, ed hanno fatto il covid, e l'hanno smaltito serenamente.
Parlo di persone come te, età e salute... da quanto hai detto.

Io non lo farei sinceramente.


----------



## Nomaduk (3 Ottobre 2022)

galianivatene ha scritto:


> Cari fratelli di tifo, mi piacerebbe conoscere la vostra opinione.
> Dopo oltre due anni in Cina, mi sto preparando a tornare per qualche settimana in Italia, passando anche per altre tappe intermedie (Giappone, Corea, Taiwan). Il mio lavoro e stile di vita mi espone al contatto, diretto ed indiretto, con molte persone.
> 
> Ho un dubbio abbastanza assillante. Io finora non ho
> ...



Goditi la tua salute amico. Il vaccino è un rischio che puoi evitare.


----------



## Andris (3 Ottobre 2022)

galianivatene ha scritto:


> sì, questo è vero, ma ultimamente hanno eliminato molti di tali requisiti per chi ha già un permesso di soggiorno, e *sembra che il vaccino non sia (più) tra questi.* Altrimenti, come desumi correttamente, non avrei molta scelta.


i cinesi più liberali dei dem americani


----------



## ROQ (3 Ottobre 2022)

Ma davvero? Cioè dopo aver resistito due anni hai ancora dubbi? Sarò franco e ti parlerò come se fossi mio fratello: non ti vaccinare ASSOLUTAMENTE. Non ha mai avuto senso e ha sempre solo ed unicamente peggiorato le cose, nel migliore dei casi ti fanno il placebo e stai come prima, comunque un rischio inutile, nel peggiore dei casi neanche te lo dico. Tra l'altro contro il covid o comunque lo si voglia chiamare, funziona praticamente tutto, tranne due cose. una sono i vaccini, l'altra il protocollo "tachipirina e vigile attesa".


----------



## Toby rosso nero (3 Ottobre 2022)

Ora è come il vaccino influenzale. Se non hai mai sentito il bisogno di vaccinarti per l'influenza, è la stessa cosa.


----------



## David Gilmour (3 Ottobre 2022)

galianivatene ha scritto:


> Cari fratelli di tifo, mi piacerebbe conoscere la vostra opinione.
> Dopo oltre due anni in Cina, mi sto preparando a tornare per qualche settimana in Italia, passando anche per altre tappe intermedie (Giappone, Corea, Taiwan). Il mio lavoro e stile di vita mi espone al contatto, diretto ed indiretto, con molte persone.
> 
> Ho un dubbio abbastanza assillante. Io finora non ho
> ...


Eccomi. Omicron con zero dosi, presa a inizio settembre. Un giorno e mezzo di dolori muscolari e qualche linea di febbre, mai oltre i 37.4. Nei quattro giorni successivi, mal di gola persistente ma non forte e naso chiuso, senza gli sgocciolamenti tipici del raffreddore. Direi che si può correre il rischio di beccarsi Omicron senza problemi, per la mia esperienza. L'ultima influenza che avevo fatto nel 2012 era stata ben peggiore.


----------



## Alkampfer (3 Ottobre 2022)

non ha mai avuto senso, se vuoi trovarne uno ricercalo esclusivamente nelle tue paure.


----------



## sunburn (3 Ottobre 2022)

galianivatene ha scritto:


> Cari fratelli di tifo, mi piacerebbe conoscere la vostra opinione.
> Dopo oltre due anni in Cina, mi sto preparando a tornare per qualche settimana in Italia, passando anche per altre tappe intermedie (Giappone, Corea, Taiwan). Il mio lavoro e stile di vita mi espone al contatto, diretto ed indiretto, con molte persone.
> 
> Ho un dubbio abbastanza assillante. Io finora non ho
> ...


La ragione della vaccinazione di massa era quella di cercare di arginare la pandemia nella fase emergenziale, riducendo in primis il numero di persone che sviluppavano sintomi gravi tali da necessitare di ospedalizzazione.
Ora questa necessità non c’è più e si ritorna nell’esclusivo ambito delle scelte individuali. Quindi sta solo a te decidere. Esperienze di altri e statistiche contano relativamente.


----------



## willcoyote85 (3 Ottobre 2022)

galianivatene ha scritto:


> Cari fratelli di tifo, mi piacerebbe conoscere la vostra opinione.
> Dopo oltre due anni in Cina, mi sto preparando a tornare per qualche settimana in Italia, passando anche per altre tappe intermedie (Giappone, Corea, Taiwan). Il mio lavoro e stile di vita mi espone al contatto, diretto ed indiretto, con molte persone.
> 
> Ho un dubbio abbastanza assillante. Io finora non ho
> ...


bah non so se siano aggiornati o meno i vaccini.
se sono aggiornati conviene, stai massimo mezza giornata un po' disturbato e poi sei a posto. ma se sono quelli di 1 anno fa non serve.

io lo ho adesso il covid, ma l'ultima dose la ho fatta tipo a febbraio e credo sia praticamente andata... non è niente di eccezionale ma è una bella rottura ed è mostruosamente contagioso. adesso sta girando tanto e con un'incubazione di 2 giorni avrà dei picchi da paura! non guardare i numeri perchè ormai la gente non comunica più la positività e non segue le regole (non le ha mai seguite, figuriamoci adesso).
il vaccino comunque non fa male, non farti venire pare assurde.


----------



## DavidGoffin (4 Ottobre 2022)

galianivatene ha scritto:


> Cari fratelli di tifo, mi piacerebbe conoscere la vostra opinione.
> Dopo oltre due anni in Cina, mi sto preparando a tornare per qualche settimana in Italia, passando anche per altre tappe intermedie (Giappone, Corea, Taiwan). Il mio lavoro e stile di vita mi espone al contatto, diretto ed indiretto, con molte persone.
> 
> Ho un dubbio abbastanza assillante. Io finora non ho
> ...


Non capisco, hai passato i principali due anni del primo lockdown quasi mondiale della storia per la prima pandemia dal dopoguerra, e perdipiù ti trovavi nell'epicentro della pandemia, senza farlo e ti chiedi se farlo ora? Ma poi scusami se ti faccio un altra domanda, se vuoi puoi tranquillamente non rispondermi, in una dittatura come quella cinese come hai fatto a non farlo vivendo pure lì? Avevi dei permessi speciali?
Detto questo io ti posso dire che conosco tanta gente che ha avuto genitori/nonni che sono morti, conosco personalmente un 40enne grande e grosso in forma che ha cominciato a star male a casa ed è stato intubato per quasi 1 mese prima di ritornare a casa, si sentono anche di personaggi famosi che l'hanno preso e non è stata una passeggiata....come c'è chi l'ha preso ed è stata una banale influenza, è tutto molto soggettivo e personale. Sia in che modo ti ammali sia la scelta se fare vaccino o meno.
Se non l'hai fatto finora io ti direi di non farlo nemmeno, ma questo non esclude che tu possa prenderlo in futuro e non sai in che modo avrà effetto su di te. Tra l'altro si può essere recidivi con questo virus. E sappi che tu puoi fare da veicolo per contagiare altre persone magari tuoi genitori o amici più deboli.
Però se non lo fai perchè non sai cosa c'è dentro e altre c4gate simili che girano da 3 anni allora sbagli già in partenza l'approccio.


----------



## galianivatene (4 Ottobre 2022)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Non capisco, hai passato i principali due anni del primo lockdown quasi mondiale della storia per la prima pandemia dal dopoguerra, e perdipiù ti trovavi nell'epicentro della pandemia, senza farlo e ti chiedi se farlo ora? Ma poi scusami se ti faccio un altra domanda, se vuoi puoi tranquillamente non rispondermi, in una dittatura come quella cinese come hai fatto a non farlo vivendo pure lì? Avevi dei permessi speciali?
> Detto questo io ti posso dire che conosco tanta gente che ha avuto genitori/nonni che sono morti, conosco personalmente un 40enne grande e grosso in forma che ha cominciato a star male a casa ed è stato intubato per quasi 1 mese prima di ritornare a casa, si sentono anche di personaggi famosi che l'hanno preso e non è stata una passeggiata....come c'è chi l'ha preso ed è stata una banale influenza, è tutto molto soggettivo e personale. Sia in che modo ti ammali sia la scelta se fare vaccino o meno.
> Se non l'hai fatto finora io ti direi di non farlo nemmeno, ma questo non esclude che tu possa prenderlo in futuro e non sai in che modo avrà effetto su di te. Tra l'altro si può essere recidivi con questo virus. E sappi che tu puoi fare da veicolo per contagiare altre persone magari tuoi genitori o amici più deboli.
> Però se non lo fai perchè non sai cosa c'è dentro e altre c4gate simili che girano da 3 anni allora sbagli già in partenza l'approccio.


se non l’ho fatto finora è per due semplici ragioni:

1. quando il vaccino è uscito in Cina, si era in già in regime di zero covid policy, e la circolazione del virus -come in Australia, Taiwan, Singapore, ai tempi- era ridotta al minimo. Prendere il covid, soprattutto prima di omicron, era altamente improbabile qui. L’unico motivo per cui mi sarei vaccinato sarebbe stato se avesse aumentato le mie possibilità di viaggiare indietro in Italia (e fare rientro qui) ma era pressoché ininfluente, per cui…

2. questo fatto potrebbe stupire i più, ma il vaccino non è mai stato obbligatorio in Cina. Non è mai stato fatto un green pass per il vaccino, mentre esiste -ahimè- per i tamponi ogni 72h (che sono almeno gratuiti e accessibili ovunque, ma nondimeno una rottura di scatole immane). Conosco molti cinesi che non l’hanno fatto, per motivi più o meno simili ai miei, anche se chiaramente sono una minoranza, perché qui vige l’omogazione e la gente -a torto o ragione- tende a fare quello che gli dicono e soprattutto quello che fanno tutti gli altri.

Ora, il motivo per cui ho dubbi è che appunto ho forse l’opportunità di andare all’estero e mi domando se vale la pensa sottoporsi ad un trattamento sanitario -perché di questo di tratta- per un qualcosa che nel frattempo è mutato in senso apparentemente più benigno.
Oltretutto perché il sinovac -già poco performante- non è ancora stato aggiornato a Omicron.

P.S. dal momento che il vaccino non previene il contagio non ne farei una questione morale. Vaccino o non vaccino avrei le stesse possibilità di infettare i miei genitori, i miei figli, o un malcapitato…


----------



## gabri65 (4 Ottobre 2022)

galianivatene ha scritto:


> se non l’ho fatto finora è per due semplici ragioni:
> 
> 1. quando il vaccino è uscito in Cina, si era in già in regime di zero covid policy, e la circolazione -come in Australia, Taiwan, Singapore, di tempi- era ridotta al minimo. Prendere il covid, soprattutto prima di omicron, era altamente improbabile qui. L’unico motivo per cui mi sarei vaccinato sarebbe stato se avesse aumentato le mie possibilità di viaggiare indietro in Italia (e fare rientro qui) ma era pressoché ininfluente, per cui…
> 
> ...



Non stupisce per niente.

E' sempre stato detto che siamo in un regime pure noi, a quanto pare perfino peggiore per certe cose, e tenuto conto dei tamponi a gratis.

Ma ovviamente il regime cinese è stato preso come pretesto per in(corona)re quello itagliano di sobrietà e serietà scientifica.


----------



## DavidGoffin (4 Ottobre 2022)

galianivatene ha scritto:


> se non l’ho fatto finora è per due semplici ragioni:
> 
> 1. quando il vaccino è uscito in Cina, si era in già in regime di zero covid policy, e la circolazione del virus -come in Australia, Taiwan, Singapore, ai tempi- era ridotta al minimo. Prendere il covid, soprattutto prima di omicron, era altamente improbabile qui. L’unico motivo per cui mi sarei vaccinato sarebbe stato se avesse aumentato le mie possibilità di viaggiare indietro in Italia (e fare rientro qui) ma era pressoché ininfluente, per cui…
> 
> ...


Riguardo al non obbligo di vaccino in Cina mi lasci piuttosto stupito perchè a memoria si è sentito in lungo e in largo che la Cina blocca subito tutti con lockdown forzati appena esce qualche caso e anche Shangai e Pechino avevano introdotto l'obbligo di vaccino, e basta una rapida ricerca su Google per trovare informazioni in merito.
Che il vaccino non previene il contagio non è esatto, è stato spiegato che previene, anche del 65%, dipende dal soggetto e dalla carica virulenta.
Del sinovac non ne so nulla e non ho nemmeno idea con cosa partano se uno si vaccina oggi per la prima volta, posso solo dirti che il Pfizer Plus 10 ( che non è l'ultima versione di Android  ) protegge da omicron 4 e 5, non so altro, sono fermo alla terza dose e non so nemmeno se continuerò.
Comunque il covid va visto come un influenza ( che è nuova e non si conosce ancora bene il meccanismo e la cura ) che come le influenze che abbiamo avuto tutti e tutta la vita, alcune volte ti fa stare solo un pò male, altre arrivi a 39 di febbre e stai male x 2 settimane. Solo che questa è potenzialmente molto peggio.


----------



## galianivatene (5 Ottobre 2022)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Riguardo al non obbligo di vaccino in Cina mi lasci piuttosto stupito perchè a memoria si è sentito in lungo e in largo che la Cina blocca subito tutti con lockdown forzati appena esce qualche caso e anche Shangai e Pechino avevano introdotto l'obbligo di vaccino, e basta una rapida ricerca su Google per trovare informazioni in merito.
> Che il vaccino non previene il contagio non è esatto, è stato spiegato che previene, anche del 65%, dipende dal soggetto e dalla carica virulenta.
> Del sinovac non ne so nulla e non ho nemmeno idea con cosa partano se uno si vaccina oggi per la prima volta, posso solo dirti che il Pfizer Plus 10 ( che non è l'ultima versione di Android  ) protegge da omicron 4 e 5, non so altro, sono fermo alla terza dose e non so nemmeno se continuerò.
> Comunque il covid va visto come un influenza ( che è nuova e non si conosce ancora bene il meccanismo e la cura ) che come le influenze che abbiamo avuto tutti e tutta la vita, alcune volte ti fa stare solo un pò male, altre arrivi a 39 di febbre e stai male x 2 settimane. Solo che questa è potenzialmente molto peggio.


sì, per quanto riguarda le misure estreme è vero; per quanto concerne l’obbligo vaccinale, proprio una rapida ricerca google ti dirà che l’unico tentativo degno di nota di inserire il “green pass vaccinale” fu fatto nella municipalità di Pechino (per ingresso a luoghi turistici, musei, fiere) ma ritrattato appena due giorni dopo la promulgazione, per via delle proteste che ha suscitato. 
C’è un articolo su Bloomberg datato 8 Luglio 2022 che descrive questi fatti.


----------

